# Wild lettuce?



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am guessing this will be only found in a health food store, but has anybody tried it? 
http://www.aolhealth.com/health-concern/nighttime-leg-cramps
Apparently, taking 30 to 120mg before bed helps calm anxiety - would eating the leaves do the same thing? :lol

I got it from this line....
http://www.aolhealth.com/health/sle...alth/sleep-well-sleep-better/natural-remedies


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

some of my vegetables act up sometimes, the radishes can have a mob mentality, the cucumbers lose touch with reality, but I've never had my lettuce go _wild. _


----------



## Micliph (Dec 28, 2008)

*Did not work.*

For not so long ago I bought 5 bottles of thick extract of this wild lettuce stuff, and none of them did anything. No calming effects at all, not better sleep or sedative effects.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

I've just looked up "wild lettuce anxiety" and "Lactuca virosa anxiety"(thats the full name of the extract) on pubmed but there is nothing to support that this extract would work for anxiety.

Looks like a scam.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

...or a plot to get people to eat their vegetables :lol.


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

wild lettuce aka wild opium lettuce works best if you do an extraction i've heard because you need about an ounce of leaves for a decent dose but either way it probably wont be that strong. You would be better off getting some kratom or extracting codiene from neurofen plus


----------

